# Bell's Oberon Clone



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

I am looking for a *good and tested Oberon extract clone. *

Have any of you guys tried making an Oberon clone that came out really close to the real thing? 

I have been doing a lot of reading about the clone. I know it depends on the yeast quite a bit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

*Oberon Clone*

This recipe is intended to taste like Bell's Oberon. Unfortunately, Bell's only offers Oberon during the summer, but, by reculturing the yeast, you can have this recipe year-round.

*Style:* German Wheat & Rye 
*Type:* Extract
*Ingredients*

*Grains / Malt / Syrup / DME*
6 lbs wheat syrup
1.5 lb wheat DME
*Hops & Schedule*
1 oz Perle aau 6.6 - 60 min
.5 oz saaz aau 3.0 - 15 min
.5 oz herzbrucker 3.3 - 15 min
.5 oz saaz 3.0 - 2 min
.5 oz herzbrucker 3.3 - 2 min
*Adjuncts*
1 lb torrified wheat
1 lb munich
*Liquid Yeast*
(Use a starter) 
Sediment from the bottom of a 6pack of Oberon
*OG* 1.060 *FG* 1.010
*Directions*

(for all grain, substitute 6lb 2-row & 4lb wheat malt & mash at 155F)
24 hours ahead of time, make the starter: sterilize a 1 qt jar, boil 1 cup of water, 1 tsp malt & 1 hop pellet. Cool to 80 F and pour into sterilized 1 qt jar. Drink 6 bottles of Oberon saving 1/2 inch of beer in each bottle. Shake the bottles till the sediment is off the bottom & in the beer. Pour the sediment into the starter jar. Cover the jar, keep warm (70F) and out of sunlight.

Brewing: 1.5 gallons water heated to 155 degrees F. Add adjuncts (in a grain sock) & steep for 1/2 hour. Remove adjuncts.
Bring to boil. Add syrup & Perle hop. Boil for 45 min, add half ounce of saaz & herzbrucker. Boil for 13 more minutes, add the other half ounce of saaz & herzbrucker.
Put 3 gallons of cold water in fermenter & pour it (wort) into the fermenter. Top off to 5 gallons. Check temperature & OG.
Add contents of starter jar.
After 1 week, bottle.
After 2 more weeks, drink.
___________________________________________ 

I haven't tried this yet, so take it for what it is worth. A pl;ace to start anyway. Good luck.


----------

